# To'Tau'va Gue'vesa! (Action Thread)



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(As promised.)

Ushered into the vast courtyard beneath the ruins of the Governor’s Palace, you look upon the desecrated Imperial structure and lament. For generations it had stood as a bastion of the Imperial creed, a thing of beauty and power, inspiring the populace of Perfection while protecting them against the threats of heresy and damnation, but in a single night these alien invaders… these Tau, destroyed it along with any hope your people had of resisting their rule.

Now here you stand, shoulder to shoulder with your fellow conquered Imperial citizens under the close scrutiny of their warriors, the Shas’la. Looking upon their emotionless helmets you can’t help but wonder what brought them here to your world, but more than that you find yourself wondering… ‘Why did they let any of us survive?’ With the question still fresh in your mind you half expected to witness the alien warriors level their bulky weapons upon the crowd gathered there in the courtyard and finish the genocide they had begun the night before. The massacre never occurred, those bulky weapons remained pointed toward the sky; instead you watched as a small procession appeared upon the raised dais beneath the sole surviving wall as the xenos projected the image of their leader onto thin air.

Impressive as the feat of holographic projection on such a scale was to you; more impressive was the identity of their leader. She or what you believed was a she, stood no taller than the warriors that flanked her, her pale almost translucent skin glowed with the radiance of the rising sun, as the single braid of hair twisted around her alien figure before ending just above her dainty hooves. The image above head flickered for a moment before resuming, but with your position in the crowd you didn’t need such a display to see the alien queen. When she spoke you half expected to hear the xenos’ tongue translated by some heretical machine, instead, she spoke perfect gothic, silencing the crowd with her prowess.

“People of Perfection, many of you gathered here today worry for your collective future within the Tau Empire; let me lay your fears to rest for I, Aun’El Kar’tyr, have come to personally ensure that under the light of the Greater Good that your world… our world will know peace and prosperity for all, not just the ruling elite. Your Governor refused to see the light of the Greater Good and instead chose to sacrifice needlessly the lives of your loved ones, a lose that I share with you. I grieve with you for the lives lost because of his unwise decision, but even in our grief let us not dwell upon the past, not when the future is so bright. So I beseech you people of Perfection, help us to build a brighter future together for all upon this world and within the Tau Empire.”

As she stood there silent once again before the gathered masses, her speech made, many within the crowd begin to whisper amongst themselves; in no short amount of time these whisperings grew and multiplied until the entire crowd was in an uproar, shouting their approval for this alien queen.

Raising her hands above her head to silence the masses, they cease their chanting of her name and title so that she might speak again. She doesn’t, instead she relinquishes the floor to an unarmored Tau, whose gothic is sorely lacking.

“I am Shas’O Korst'la, knight of my Lady Aun’El Kar’tyr.” The machine hovering above head translates for all to hear. “It is my pleasure to announce our need for volunteers to serve alongside our Earth Caste engineers in rebuilding this great city, and our Fire Caste warriors in defending you from the threats of this world.” The above image suddenly shifts to a still frame holo of a massive Ork wielding a large axe. “I am certain you already know the threats present on this world, and in the past lived in constant fear of them. But no longer will you live in fear, for we shall exterminate this green menace once and for all.”

Without pause the crowd erupts in overwhelming approval once again, surging forward only to be stopped by the disciplined fire warriors that stand between them and the dais. Calling for order Shas’O Korst’la raises his arms above his head much the same way Aun’El Kar’tyr did before him; to the same desired effect.

“I am glad to see your eagerness to serve the Greater Good, but please remain calm and follow the instructions of my fire warriors. They shall lead you to where you need to go to volunteer.”

The rest of the day was spent in lines, being inspected by both human and tau physicians, and registered as a citizen of the Tau Empire, until you finally arrive at your final destination, the warrior’s rally. Here you would join hundreds if not thousands of others fighting alongside the Shas’la, but for now you wait in a packed room; wait for what exactly you do not know, but as you look around you see many strange new faces, a few old familiar ones, and even a few alien ones amongst the crowd.

(Feel free to mingle.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Holden sighed as he looked around, it was like being on another world all over again the way things had changed on Perfection. One minute he was a soldier of the internal guard, now he was being inducted by aliens into their militia. The 88th had fought the tau twice before when he was with them, didn't see action the first time and fought the inductees the second time. To say he had been shocked to actually get a good look at the aliens was a bit of an understatement.

Running a large hand through his mohawk, Holden Carlo whistled to himself at the thought of being able to do something useful again. "_Kill the greenskins, throne if I care that it is or isn't for Him on Earth."_ He said mostly to himself before scratching at the eighty-eight tattoo on his arm.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen Sillings wandered about through the milling legs.

_Food!_ he thought, _There has to be some here! I'm bloody well starving!_

His frenzied pace eventually brought him up to a side-door... and the aroma... of... was that!? Yes, it was! The Governor's private stashes laid bare! The blast craters surruonding the Governor's Palace had opened a small outlet into his basements.

He didn't know how he would get in unnoticed by these new "Tau", but bless his hairy Ratling feet, NOTHING would stop him!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William Eckman stood amongst the crowd, his face a scowl of disgust. Why the idiotic Tau had left him alive he had no idea and the only reason he was in this room and did not try to put a bullet through that damned queen's head was becuase his men would otherwise be sorely lacking and he would not stand for it. He shifted his weight onto his metal peg leg, a sign he was nervous, and huffed. _What the hell were they all doing in this room anyways_, he thought to himself, _must be some other area where they could poison these people's minds with another arsefaced speech_. He spit on the ground as if to emphasize his thoughts. He was uncomfortable, but he wouldnt show it for the life of him, and so settled for rapping the fingers on his right hand on his bionic left arm. He saw two tau faces, one really light and the other a sort of blue-ish gray, _ugly motherfuckers_, he thought before spitting again on the ground.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Shas'La Vastra moved through the crowd talking to the humans, directing them to the correct desks. He saw their surprise that he spoke the same language and he felt a little pride in his abilities. The humans shuffled forward towards the desks and though he saw many faces however he saw no trace of defiance. Their resiliance was broken, beaten and he slung his carbine over his back. He saw a man spit into the dirt and he reached back into his mind thinking of imperial customs. 
Spitting of excess phlegm showed... he struggled to remember
it came to him 
Distaste 
He smiled and approached the man. He held himself straighter than the others and Vastra felt an air of authority surrounding the man. He chuckled to himself and approached the man. 
He tapped the mans shoulder and said quickly
"Exuse me sir, am i right in thinking you are an imperial officer?"
He saw the mans eyes widen slightly at the use of his own language by an alien tongue and Vastra laughed inside. Humans were so predictable...


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

There was one of the Tau next to the door.

_Damn._ thought Sillings

He leaned up against the wall about 5 meters down from his prize. So far the Tau hadn't noticed him. At least he thought so. He couldn't be sure what with their fancy helmets and all. Breen had seen the way they'd been able to target people without looking at them when they'd been clearing the streets.

But, maybe he was being too much of a worrier. He mingled back into the crowd trying to keep the door in sight at all times when he bumped into the back of a man who was scratching his arm.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss had heard similar speeches before, only those were made by self-absorbed officers trying to get there men to die for them, not some alien race.

Same difference, he thought to himself.

He watched the populace lap up the gruel being fed to them by the tau with a smile on his face. People just want to be saved.

----

Greiss was nearing the front of the line. One more gangly young man jumping to give away his life for the glory of the imperiu....wait no...thats the greater good now isnt it.

Greiss slowly walked up in front of one of the Tau, a clergyman of some sort he supposed.

The tau spoke in crisp clear gothic ''Please tell me your name and any combat experience you may have..."

''Names Greiss. Fought with the Imperial Guard against chaos for about 10 years. Settled here about 5 years ago''.

'"First name?'"

"Make one up for me"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

La'Dak'e'shi wrote down griess' last name, and thought for a bit. He liked humans, and was always the first to volunteer to go to a newly conquered world, and had spent a full year of free time researching Gothic. The human wanted him to pick his name! "He is not like the others, he does not hold anything against me for being a... what was it..... Xenos?" he thought. yes, that was the word. Xenos. it didn't sound like an insult, but the humans always made it sound so... "Would you like the first name Re? It means 'strong'." He said, trying to smile like a human.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Finch stood there like a sack of old potatoes. Worn out and a bit fed up of the masses of people and the constant moving around. He could just see the Tau delivering their...introductions to the other men in the room. He admired them in a way. The way they strived to almost, please us. Much better than some of the Imperial soldiers he had met. Especially the officers, who were normally piggish, barking insults at him like a lasgun.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss almost laughed as the tau's face contorted into a futile attempt at a human smile.

"Re's as good a name as any." Greiss responded with a smile. 

"Any idea where the armory is around here?" Greiss asked, hoping to scrounge up some extra ammo or grenades for what might be a long campaign.

"Just figurin it never hurts to be prepared," He continued to the tau, "I hate fighting orks..."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Ah, Orks. You already have the standard equipment for a Gue'la, But" He leaned closer "I'll see if i can get you a pulse carbine and some new symbols for that armour."


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

"OI! Biggy! Shove off!" Breen yelled up at the man, pushing his way through the crowd again. He struck for the door to see if the Tau was still watching it.

Which he was.

_Warp! This is getting absolutely ridiculous!_

But then he had an idea. He sidled up next to the Tau, praying to the Emperor he spoke some amount of Gothic, and said, "Excuse me, your... Tau...ishness...? There's a fella over there that seems like he wants to cause some trouble. I seen him loading a gun, and I'm not quite sure about what he intends to do, but he don't look too happy."


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Arrrgh this could only ever happen to me" Sarah thought, the last survivor of the merchant class transporter Apex, from what she knew the ship had been shot down trying to escape, she had been left in the hurry the others left in.

"Served the bloody right for leaving me" she thought, she was in a room with a few humans and a tau. She ammused herself with trying to guess the tau's gender from their back, I mean at least humans had some noticeable difference, "tau musnt have great sex lives" shefinally realized the tau was male, but only by the way he acted.

"I'll get off this rock one way or another"


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

"Ha. I wouldn't have the first idea what to do with a pulse carbine. I was thinking something more along the lines of a leftover imperial armory, krak grenades, frag grenades, you know, the good stuff, but eh, I guess I'll just have to scrounge it as I go along. Always made do before."

Greiss paused...

"Its been good to meet you...um...Mr. Tau," He said with a smile, "I should probably let you get on with your processing. See you around."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro B-Lined for one of four lines leading to a table filled with confiscated equipment. He reached the table after about a quarter hour and described Lone Crow to the tau at the head. The alian searched a rack of imperial weaponry and found the long-las, handing it back to the Ratling. 

After that 'Shiro suposed he wouldnt be alowed to keep the weapon unless he signed on with this millitia. Makeing his way over to the tau in charge of that particular station 'Shiro signed on as a human auxillary. He felt a pain of guilt at signing on with the Xenos, but he was provided food and they werent killing him... yet... so he suposed it was a better than trying to kill hundereds of armed fire wariors single handedly.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

"Good bye La'Re. Next please? Name and homeworld?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"L- 'Shiro White. Perfection." 

Said the ratling to the Xeno before him. He decided to keep his past to himself. If he was part of a new order, he needed to leave the imperium behind him. He waited for the next question, or to be allowed to go.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(Ok, in the future any commentary on your posts will be PMed as I don't want to clutter this thread with OOC chatter, and very few of you seem to bother reading updates posted in the App/OOC thread, but the following has been stated before:

Wait for the next *in game* day for your personal effects to appear.

And if I said it before or not: I'll issue you your standard issue in game so everyone present should be unarmed, hopefully, and unarmored.

This is the end of the processing line, not the begining of training *evil grin*. Also we're waiting on Decay, I'll give him one more day before pushing on.)

The Tau warrior just stands there, starring down at you through his helmet as if you weren't even there. Either he is totally anti-social, can't speak a lick of gothic and has a busted translater or none at all, or he's under very strict orders not to budge from that spot. Either way, seems you won't be getting into that room any time soon.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was a little surprised that the tau that had approached him had spoken so clearly, he nodded is head as he answered its question, *"Yes I am. Colonel Eckman, formerly of the Cadian 52nd and now a part of the local PDF. What do you want?"* He was definately taller and wider than the Tau that was for sure and he turned to look the xenos scum straight in the eyes. _Do I look as disgusting to this alien as it does to me_, he wondered. It seemed pleased that it could speak such good Low Gothic, why they were trying so hard to make him feel comfortable he had no idea, it must be some part of 'The Greater Good'. He chuckled as he though of the regime that they had in place thinking it was any different from the Imperium. *"Well?" * He asked the Tau again.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Without talking or looking at anyone, Finch shuffled through the crowd towards the armoury station. He approached the desk, standing there expectantly.
*"I'm hoping you have a rifle in there somewhere"* he said to nobody in particular. It was not as if he could really see anyones faces very clearly anyway...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

There was no armoury station, no one returning confiscated weapons or goods, just a poor confused Shas'la starring back at you. "What? No rifle here..."

(Next person who mentions any of their personal gear gets it confiscated with no promise of return... understood? You are unarmed in a room full of humans surrounded on all sides by armed Shas'la, waiting for something. Just remember that.)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Well...this is exciting" Sarah said to herself, studying the ceiling.

"Anyone got any thing to eat, I'm starving" she said hopefully, trying to start up any kind of conversation.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Carlo couldn't help but look around as he heard a familiar voice; clipped and hard lined, like a man trained to be a soldier from birth. Pressing through seevral people, Carlo found himself staring at a stiff of a man waiting on one of the aliens to answer him.

Holden didn't recognize the man, hell like he'd have cared to by the sound of him; but the 88th fought alongside Cadians once, and thats all you needed to remember them.

_"Cadian huh?"_ He broke in before the man could attempt to bear down on on the alien. _"Thought you lot would have preferred death to anything else; guess its all talk in the end."_ Carlo finished with a less than friendly smile.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Frak squatting fethed Emperor's tits! thought Sillings.

He was so hungry, but he couldn't risk trying to worm his way into the room just ye-

No. He knew he couldn't stop himself. It had already gone this far. He took a few steps behind the Tau, and began looking over the entrance for a way to get himself through.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra was surprised by the venom in the officers voice and he opened his mouth to respond when a voice rang in his ear and he was pushed sideways by a tall man
He noticed a long scar shredding his cheek and he felt once again the aura of authority. He smiled slightly as he watched the two men square up
He heard the word "cadian" and he recognized the name and remembered the sense of honour that surrounded the regiments of the Cadian guard. 
He stepped forward between the two men loosening his carbine slightly yet making it obvious to both men.
"I am merely looking for the superior officer of the guardsman here. I presume that is you Colonel"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stared the soldier down, the scar across his face twisting, *"Obviously you dont grasp the full meaning of that statement soldier, but I wont hold it against you. I lead these men, and it would be a sin to needlessly throw my life away while they need a leader."* He turned to the Tau, *"Yes I am the superior officer, what do you need me for?"*


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro was turned away at the table of confiscated equipment, they refused to return his rifel, and refused even to check wether it was there. Angry he left and sat down near a group of people who seemed not to be on verry good terms. Soon a tau started talking to them and he glanced over without much curiosity. This was booring there was nothing to do, and what were they waiting for anyway?

Without any interesting developments to watch, 'Shiro looked around, seeing another ratling sneeking past a tau guard. He considdered shouting to garner favor with the new govornment (on a personal level at least) but decided against it, better to be a downtrodden survivor than to be killed by a rebel in your sleep.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"So your life is better than the men you order, that it? Let the men die as long as you survive? Thought you lot breathed fighting for Him, and yet here one of you Cadians is admitting that you'll put others in the way to look out for number one; your no better than the penals, if that."_ Carlo answered back, already annoyed with the Cadian and the arrogance that seemed to come from him. Catachans knew that sometimes men had to die to win the day, but the officers cared at least; they didn't treat the line soldiers as though they meant nothing.

If the officer said anything in return, Holden ignored it while turning around and walking away, using his hand to give the Cadian a gesture many worlds understood.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William laughed at the Catachan as he walked away not caring if he heard the insult impliedwhat he said next, *"You fools no nothing of honor and the rigid code that my people live by. You think basic traingin was hard for Catachans wait till I get my hands on you."* William turned to regard the tau, *"Now what is it that you want? Do you want me to train these rats and piss poor excuses for soldiers and then lead them for 'The Greater Good'?"* He shook his head, *"I wish I had died in the attack instead of getting knocked out when my building collapsed."*


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(Bah! No Decay... oh well, we shall press on!)

As the masses gathered seethed anxiously and their stomachs began to grumble, a door guarded by two of the alien warriors opened suddenly bringing all Shas'la in the room to attention as ten warriors marched in, an air of authority about them; their helmets and shoulder guards setting them apart as Ui, veterans and team leaders alike. The procession then made its way through a part of the crowd exchanging salutes as a handful of Shas'la took up position to their flanks, before arriving at a long table that had served as a desk for the dozen or so Shas'la compiling names and faces.

Relieving them, the ten Ui take the data slates offered and begin reading them over one by one, putting names with faces in the crowd before them, conversing silently via comm link before one of them spoke. "Good... we are pleased with the turn out here today, it gladdens us to see so many Gue'la willing to put aside the differences that separate us to serve the Greater Good. We shall try to make this selection process as quick as possible so that we might all enjoy the local cooking, as I can tell many among you must be starving." The spokesman attempted a joke before giving the floor over to another... stranger Ui.

This Ui's armor was decorated with battle field trophies, trinkets, and honors unlike any of the other Ui gathered here today, the way he moved and the way those around him acted also set him apart, not to mention this warrior stood head and shoulders above his comrades. A hero amongst veterans and team leaders perhaps?

As this warrior stalked forward, those Ui in his way exchanged reverent salutes before moving aside, and as this warrior rose up onto the desk all in the room held their breath. Over his shoulder he carried a pulse carbine on a beaded and feathered sling, perhaps given to him by a Kroot Shaper, with an attached marker light and photon grenade launcher, marking his service as a Pathfinder; upon his back he wore what many saw was a long Imperial sword, but to the trained Catachan eye it was more, it was a Devil's Claw; at his side he carried a bonding knife familiar to all Tau present and a laspistol, and tucked away in a boot sheath the warrior carried an Imperial bayonet. Wherever or however this warrior had come across these trophies none knew, but few had time to speculate as the tall Ui spoke.

"I am Ui'T'roi..." The warrior began, already putting many of the Tau in a reverent state as the name was spoken, familiar to them one and all for some past deed done or some heroic battle won. "Gue'vesa'Ui Ksi'm'yen T'roi Kunas, to be exact." The warrior continued before removing his helmet and revealing the all too human and beautiful face that lay beneath the strange alien helm. A human female, let alone a warrior so revered by her Tau comrades, was far more alien to the proud and pig headed men of Perfection than the Tau themselves. They balked one and all but kept their mouths shut for fear of angering those heavily armed Shas'la present, and this traitorous female before them.

Speaking up once again, she calls out ten names "Holden Carlo, 'Dead Shot' Finch, Sarah Fisher, Kane Sorvio, Shiro White, La'Vastra, William Eckman, Re Greiss, La'A'masa, and Breen Hamble Sillings. If your name was called please follow me next door where we might sit, eat, and get to know one another before beginning your official training regiment tomorrow." T'roi says before jumping down from the table and cuts a path through the crowd like a power sword, aimed for the door Breen had been snooping around earlier, as a single Shas'la follows her through the crowd.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Carlo whistled, mostly to himself. A woman, now that had been a real shocker for them all. Pushing his way past some of the crowd, Holden followed in her wake, making sure to brush up against the Cadian from before; well, more like shove seeing as the officer wasn't really expecting that.

Carlo just rolled his eyes and made sure not to look back. The Cadian disgusted him, that air of arrogance, and now he'd be stuck in another room with him. _"Just fragging great."_ He mumbled to himself while following behind the shas'la.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William let the Catachan shove him and walk away, the rat of a soldier had it coming to him already. He followed the female out, his interest piqued greatly. As much as the Catachan wanted to goad him into an argument he wouldnt allow it, he was an officer and of higher training and control, and to be quite honest still surprised the tau had left him alive at all after they had found him knocked out. His metal peg leg made a somewhat loud noise everytime it hit the floor and as he left the room he knew that many of the people were watching him with mixed expressions of wonder and fear, he smiled lightly at the thought.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

A woman. Who had said something about food! Breen was fairly sure of that. He had been distracted by his attempts to open the door, and hadn't caught much of what was said before then.

He saw the lady coming towards him and his heart leaped into his throat. Finally! Something to eat!


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

It took a lot to surprise Greiss, but the tau revering a human female as a combat veteran definitely fit the bill. He was also a little surprised to hear his name called.

_Why would she want to talk to an old bastard like me?_

Greiss sighed and pushed off of the wall he had been quite comfortably leaning against, heading towards the room across the hall.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William decided as he followed this woman that he would rectify the problem with the Catachan now instead of later when they would likely be in front of way more people. He pulled up next to the soldier who was obviously trying to ignore him and began to talk, *"Soldier I'd like to apologize for my actions back there and what I said, it was unbecoming of a Cadian let alone an officer of the Imperial Gaurd."* He stopped and held out his right hand, his good hand not his mechanical one, *"I know for a fact I am no stranger to hell and all the wierd shit in it and I doubt you are too, we've all been through that lately and it has had its effect on us. Last thing I remember the building I and my men were using for cover against these bastards caved in on us an then I wake up in their infirmery all bruised up. You were right when you quoted the Cadian saying earlier, but wrong about why I was alive, I had no choice in it and it's been hell realizing that the only reason they left me alive is to reign these people in if need be. Truth be told I'd rather be dead, but then again the Emperor puts us in these circumstances for a reason and I'm damned sure I'm going to find out why he let me live. So I offer my apologies and a comrade to you, name's Colonel William Eckman formerly of the Cadian 52nd."* He waited for the Catachan to answer back.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Holden just grinned back at Eckman; _just like a Cadian to take everything seriously_, he thought. Carlo didn't really like the man's arrogance, but all Cadians seemed to be that way, he'd be waiting a long time if he expected any better. _"You lot really are to much."_ He finally replied, _"always so serious you can't tell when someone else is just pushing your buttons." _

Rather than taking Eckman's proffered hand, Carlo wrapped a large arm around the man's shoulders instead. _"Names Holden Carlo, former Perfection pdf."_ Even as he gave the Cadian his name, Carlo could feel him stiffen up and get less comfortable at the rather unusual gesture of having another man all but leaning on you.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Finch's suprise at the sudden turn in events was akin the a small drop of water hitting the galaxies largest boulder. This was mostly to do with the fact that his hearing wasn't exactly the best and from what he remembered the Shas'la he spoke to said, "Squat? Go stifle fear.." and that didn't do any good to his understanding of things.

What he did see and hear of the commotion over the Tau leaders entering the room notioned that he'd actually get to leave this cramped condition soon. Finch instinctively folllowed the rest of them, affirming the reality that it *was* his name that had been read out. While he walked he noticed two guardsmen squabbling over some chidish 'big man concern' (as his father always used to say). As far as he was concerned and for what mattered of it, they probably realised they both had the same shirt, or something foolish like that. 

Without thinking about it Finch lifted his hands above his head and started clapping, each hit resounding with a meaty 'thwat! _*"Well done everyone!"*_, suddenly realising the female presence that would very likely be highly unimpressed with the outburst.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

La'Dak'e'shi Proceded through to the next room, eager to serve under a human. he sidles up to La'Re. It seems we are destined to work together!" He joked.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow wasn't expecting a human, hmm maybe we all do have a future here Sarah thought to herself, A future much brighter than offered by the Imperium anyhow

A loud groaning from her stomach snapped her back to the real world, and the possibilty of a meal, rushing to catch up with the Human 'tau' commander, she noticed soem Cadian officer talking to a Catachan.

Admiring the Jungle fighters muscled figure for awhile, before hurrying on.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro was glad and anoyed to hear his name called. Now he would probably be expected to do somthing he didnt want to do, but at least there was to be food...

Folowing the suprising new comander out of the room he heard another halfling claping and shout "well done everyone." Confused he gave his felow abhuman an annoyed look and asked him, 

"For what exactly?"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Turning his head towards the ratling that had just spoken to him, Finch replied, *"For our survival, I guess. I'm sure we'll be able to achieve what we wanted to do sooner or later because this sure beats being back with them lot, Eh?"* he winked at the fellow squad member, *"So, I'm guessing you're Shiro then? nice to meet you by the way"* Finch said as he stuck out a hand towards the comrade to be.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

"Looks that way," Greiss said as he walked into the room and resumed his former position, leaning against the wall.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro took the offered hand reluctantly. 

"I'm Laurence White, but yes, call me 'Shiro." 

he said adjusting his glases.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen approached the two other ratlings who were shaking hands.

"LADS!" he shouted to them as he made his way over, "Don't you smell the food in there? What are ye waitin' for!?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"As enticing as the food is, I'm sure discresion will be a virtue over the coming years, as I'm sure the Tau will put up with only so much shoutng. I sugest we all stop talking and folow the... what was your rank?" 

'Shiro asked the woman in Tau armor.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"Ui, it would be something akin to a sergeant in your PDF I believe." T'roi replies before walking over to a rack on the wall and divesting herself of the helmet, pulse carbine, and carapace armor, leaving her in what looked like a one piece flight suit that left very little to the imagination.

However, I'd prefer if you used my name or if your insistent upon using my rank like J'karra here, that you call me Ui'T'roi. Troi says indicating the shas'la that had followed her through the crowd, as the fire warrior also divests herself of her helm, weapon, and armor, revealing the same one piece suit and surprising a few in the crowd by the all too familiar curves of a woman. Perhaps the Tau were not that different after all?

"You are being too familiar again Ui'T'roi..." The Tau warrior says, approaching with a dark blue blush upon the icy blue of her face. "Especially around newcomers. She says glaring slightly at T'roi before letting out a deep sigh, the Y of her nasal cavity twitching slightly as she did so.

"She's a stickler for rules and gets all kinds of flustered when I just use her name." T'roi says both to tease J'karra and to clear up any misconception about the situation.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William understood how the tau must have felt about the procedures and protocol breach by Troi calling her by her name, it was something he was used to drilling out of soldiers during basic training. He looked over at the trooper who was leaning against the wall and studied him quickly, a vet like him, good he needed some experience with him. He unconciously flexed his bionic arm and it made a small noise as the gears worked to move it, he had a habit of thinking it was still his old arm. He looked at the woman, Troi, and thought for a moment on what to say, there was certainly a lot to digest. He stared at the Tau who, apparently, was blushing at Troi's remark but then again how the hell would he know. 

He couldn't believe that the xenos bastards revered her so much, most certainly not like the Eldar, he thought, or us for that matter. He smiled at the thought, the Tau were certainly 'humanitarian' in their own way, and for some reason had left his old ass alive. He finally decided to speak up, *"I would be remiss if I did not ask why you have singled us out for your special consideration, for surely that is why we are here in this room with you." *He eyed Troi and the Tau as if he were looking for a lie to somehow grow off of them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Couldn't have put it any more bluntly myself Cadian."_ Carlo said with a smile, nudging William in the side, once again more like a shove. _"Bunch of soldiers and shorties, motley assortment you've gathered here."_ He commented before actually looking at the others in the room. The shorties had made enough noise, but he didn't actually know if there had been anyone behind them, let alone if they were actually soldiers or not.

Spotting the second woman in the room, Holden couldn't help but have some less than decent thoughts run through his mind. Hopefully whatever they had planned wouldn't get them killed, and would allow him some time with the other woman to really get a chance to size her up..

(Nope, not even close from snagging first post from you this time...)


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(Gotta keep tryin lol)

Smiling wickedly T'roi turns to the ex-cadian officer and replies, "To be perfectly blunt, as is my nature..." She says flashing a broad smile at the catachan, her almond eyes locking onto him for a split second before returning to William. "None of the others would have you, as you are not what the higher ups would call "prime recruiting material"." 

She states before clarifying in the privacy of the mostly deserted dinning hall. You were once an officer of the Imperium if I'm not mistaken, more recently than your friend over there, but officers you both were all the same. She says singling out William and Greiss.

"You were little better than a pirate in your former life..." She says singling out Sarah, then Carlo, "And by virtue of being a catachan you not only win my favor but are labeled as a man with an authority problem." She says flashing that same devilish smile once again.

"And the "shorties" as you put it prove another complication altogether." She quotes Carlo before finally returning her gaze back to William.

"Does that answer your question gue'vesa'la?" She says smiling wickedly as the last word rolls off her tongue; her subordinate J'karra remaining silent the entire time.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Pirate....hmm not sure if I don't like that one" Sarah thought, as the guard of a sometimes not very trustworthy trader, she'd been called much worse.

Well being the selfish pirate that I supposedly am, are we going on some kind of suicide run


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra pushed his way gently through the crowd towards the side room. As he entered a few heads turned and he snarled under his helmet as he heard the words
"None of the others would have you, as you are not what the higher ups would call "prime recruiting material". 
He swore under his breath as he felt a flush rising turning his pale face and slid down the wall away from the group he placed his helmeted head in his hands listening as a yearning for the libraries of Borkan rose in his stomach. 

He looked up at the others and thought 
"sarcasm or not, she was right, what real use were they to the greater good?"
He looked at her devilish smile and felt distaste 
"Bitch" he muttered very quietly


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

"Oi!" Breen shouted, very aware of how much it was beginning to annoy some of the others in the room. "Let's get one thing straight here."

Sillings strode over to the nearest table and hopped up onto it, coming to stand at approximately every non-abhumans height.

"If yer gonna be keepin' this 'shorties' nonsense up, there's gonna be a reckoning," he said, wagging a finger at the rest of them, "Now, if you're willing to be watching your backs 24/7, then by all means keep it up. But I, for one, am sick and tired of this nonsense. At least as tired of it as you lot probably are with the sound of my voice peaking shrilly above the crowd, if I'm not mistaken."

"Now I plan to be using a bit more courtesy and manners around the lot of ye if ye'll do the same for me and the others," he continued, stabbing a thumb towards the other two Ratlings.

"And I especially want nothing from you vagina faces, ye hear?" he finished, indicating the Tau in the room with a few nods of his head.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

"If you don't wanna be called shortie, maybe you shouldn't be throwing around names for others in the room," Greiss said.

Greiss pulled a fat cigar out of his jacket pocket, before motioning to T'roi, "D'ya mind?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William snorted at Troi's response, *"Hardly..." *He said,* "As far as my trained eye can tell we're the best chance you have at a damned good unit. The lot of us have seen action whether we wanted to or not,"* He glanced at the ratlings and the one on the table motioning for him to get down, *"Combat experience in a unit should really have nothing to do whether or not they are prime minds for the 'Greater Good' as you put it or when we were in the Imperium the church of the Emperor. Fighting first, beliefs second, but a very close second mind you, a soldier is nothing without faith, but because our faith according to you was misplaced and we might have a hard time with the whole 'Greater Good' concept you dub us not prime recruiting material. Ha! Give me a week with everyone in this room and I'll give you the best damned unit you xenos bastards have seen in a very long time."* He folded his arms saying what he had to say and a little more, he had let the xenos bastards slip but who cared? He knew that the woman and the Tau, especially the Tau, were physically weaker than him even though he was a little old so he knew they wouldnt try anything, still he had found it hard to keep himself from laughing when the midget had called the Tau a vagina face.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

La'Dak'e'shi Was Furious at the disrespect and rudeness displayed to his kind, and Ui'T'roi. As he was big for a Tau, and quite muscular, he stepped forward. "Gue'vesa'Breen, You will hold your tongue! As for you Eckman, You will show a little more respect to those who did not kill you when they had the chance!" He simmered, and thought "If need be, I will kill them for the greater good. i killed that Tyranid with my hands, i could kill them" He turned to J'karra and blushed.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Despite himself William laughed at the Tau, *"Respect, you have no idea of the meaning of the word. I'll show her some respect when I begin to get some myself, I may not know your language but I know well enough that Troi's last words directed at me were to be an insult. You left me alive for a reason, obviously the reason still stands otherwise I wouldn't be here."* He turned to regard Troi again, *"As for you m'am I apologise if you take my directness for rudeness and disrespect but it is how I have been raised and I am sure you understand the situation that we have all been put in, hence our current attitudes." *


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

La'Dak'e'shi found Eckmans word to be an apology, or as close as he was going to get. "I, too apologise for my anger"


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss laughed quietly at all the hostility in the room, lit his cigar, and took a long deep puff, simply amused to watch the chaos of this many differing personalities forced together.

He couldn't wait to see how T'roi would sort this bunch out.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen gave one of his favorite two-fingered gestures to La'Dak'e'shi with a sneer on his little face.

He then turned to William. "Make a decent unit out of us, eh?" he asked.

"When do I get my guns?" he said as he stepped off the table, grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jumping into the conversation at the mention of weapons, 'Shiro siezed the chance to inquire about lone crow.

"Yes, one weapon in particular was confiscated from me when I was taken in, and I would quite like it back."

As hapy as 'Shiro was at the prospect of geting lone crow back, he was unhapy with the way the 'team' was shapeing up. He didnt want to get caught in a crosfire between two arguing teamates in the middle of a battle. It was as the womon had said. TThe only thing they had in comon was that no one else would comand them.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Smiling that wicked smile of her's once again T'roi looks into William's eyes and replies, "On the contrary I prefer your directness, means I don't have to sit down and translate what you say twice." She then spent the next few moments answer the questions of her new squad.

Sarah first, "Don't know, haven't gotten any mission for you to do other than be trained up to Shas standards."

Next the ratligns, Ok then what would you prefer we call you then? Ratlings like the Imperials do? Or something else, maybe Al'Cea insead?

"Not at all." T'roi replies to Greiss' question.

Now as for confiscated goods... those can be returned as soon as I'm satisfied with the development of this team. Understand? T'roi replies off hand, not making any promises or threats just telling it how it was.

'He's right though... skill first, then faith, they have the potential... but will that be enough I wonder?' T'roi pauses to think for a moment before speaking up once again, "Now, if you're all done, might I suggest we eat?" She says starting toward the Imperial style food line, J'karra right behind her.

"Ui'T'roi... what is this vagina he spoke of?" The female tau asked as her whisper echoed softly through the room.

"Female Fa'ta'kn." Was her reply, summoning forth the deepest bluest blush T'roi had ever seen on her comrade's face. Which only made it even harder to resist laughing, which she managed.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Not needing much encouragement, Carlo made his way over to the food line, noticing a lack of meats, not that he cared though; food was food no matter what it did or didn't have. And anything would be better than what he usually got.

Walking over to the woman T'roi or whatever her name really was, some small fruits in hand; Holden couldn't help but do as he normally did, completely lack being subtle. _"So, how'd you wind up with the tau?"_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William huffed quietly and made his way to the food line picking up more than he thought he would and went to sit with the other old timer in the room who had mostly been quiet this whole time. As he bit into a particularly sweet tasting fruit he looked at the old vet, *"So, where you come from?"* He knew the soldier had some interesting stories like him.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Seated with her food and subordinate, T'roi glanced up from the local cuisine long enough to recognize the soldier who asked a question, before replying. "I was born on Ksi'm'yen after the Tau had already colonized it, so I was born a full citizen of the Tau Empire with all rights and responsibilities. I had plenty of options I suppose, but becoming a Gue'vesa appealed to me the most..." She says pausing as she stares off into space as if recovering some old locked away memory before letting it go with a long drawn out sigh.

"So here I am twelve years later, thirty years old with three children to show for it, and a legacy nearly as long as my father's or mother's." She says with a chuckle before bitting into something that looked like bread pudding.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro took as much food as he could get away with. Hospitality was never somthing you wanted to asume would stick around for long. With that he thaught about the conditions on witch lone crow would be returned. 

He began to mull over how this unit could be shaped up. He came to the conclusion that their best hope would be for everyone to start listening to the cadian. and for breen to stop talking permanently... killing him was out of the question, someone in the group would have to be able to intimidate him into ceasing to be such an imbicile. The obvious choice was the cadian, as he was to be the leader, but the catachan had a better chance... Although, it seemed that the cadian had the catachans respect, so perhaps the catachan could be pursuaded into intimidating the idiot into obaying the cadian. That would solve the two most problomatic figures, and provide a leadership base for the group. Very good. 

Looking down at his plate, he realised it was empy. 

"Troi, how much food are we alowed?"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Satisfied that death wasn't definatly in her near future, Sarah focused on the pressing matter of grabbing as much food as she was allowed.

After taking as much as possible without seeming impolite, Sarah walked over to where the catachan and T'roi.

"You know I have the slightest feeling that none of us really fit in with you Tau's regieme.

Thoughts of screams of the Greater Good in the Tau's funney accents appeared on her mind


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss had taken his sweet time finishing his cigar, impressed with T'roi's handling of the situation.

He would have probably ended up beating that annoying little snot to a pulp.

After finishing his cigar Greiss went up to the food line and heaped his plate high with everything he thought looked edible, before sitting down at the table.

The other old man in the room sat down beside him.

"So, Where you come from?"

Greiss looked up at the cadian with a smile "Near the Cadian sector originally."

"You're from cadia I assume?" Greiss asked, as he started shoveling down his food. You never know when the next meal is coming in the army, Greiss knew from experience, so he was going to enjoy this while he could.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking down at Shiro, T'roi gave him a quizical look finding it odd that a grown man would ask her such a question, almost as if he was one of her children. Chuckling away the absurd comparison in her mind she replies with a shrug. "There's more than enough, so dig in... just don't eat yourself sick." She adds before turning to the third woman in the room.

She had asked a question, but there was something about the way she asked it that just didn't make sense to her. "Umm, say again? I didn't quite catch that?" She asks, looking for confirmation in what she thought she had heard before.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Its just that it seems like most of us wouldn't fit well into Tau...,sorry your society, well by the way you, in truth not too unfairly described us all" hopefully clearing up the matter.

Sarah studied the assortment of food she picked, before trying some kind of meat which looked nice.

Hopefully it would taste nice to...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William nodded his head at the soldier's question, *"I am, born and raised there. Father was a soldier, and his father and his before that, family tradition I suppose." He finished the fifth fruit on his plate and then continued, "Same with my mother and her whole family too, my friends when I was young said I was doomed to be a soldier, but I just laughed it's what I always wanted, to lead, and I was pretty good at fighting too when I was younger, had a lot of problems with bullies and the like picking on other kids. Anyways most of my family, no all of it, were all senior enlisted no officers, so I knew what that held in store for me and I liked doing new things and challenging myself so when I was old enough I signed myself up for officer school."* He bit into a piece of bread and drank some water before going on, *"Hhmmm I remember my first day like it was yesterday. That old bastard we had as our teacher was a beast of a man despite his age and had one hell of ego, slapped us all around at least a couple of times. Graduated at the top of my class and went with the 43rd for a little while until I was transfered to the 52nd."*

*"Damn good soldiers they were, every single one of them. Well once I was promoted to Colonel I was sent with them and was with them for at least thirty years, fighting everything that could possibly want the Imperium dead and gone." He pointed a metal finger at the huge scar that crossed his whole face from temple to chin, "Got this bastard when we were ambushed by orks on some planet that was in the middle of a trading route. We were in the mountains on our way to the next city and it was unbelievably hot as hell, bastards came out of nowhere and attacked the back of the column thinking it would be less heavily defended, they were wrong. I like to spread out the defenses in an armored column evenly as I'm sure others do to but I've seen it done the other way too. Well the greenskins were soon swarming the whole column and they had tipped the command salamander I was in knocking me out of it. Killed three of them and then the last did this to me before I was able to gut it, hurt like a bitch. Well we finally got to the city and the orks were gone in another two months of hard fighting but we did it no thanks to the higher ups."* 

He took another swig of water and then continued eating another piece of bread that he had put a piece of meat in, *"Lost my arm and leg on Gouran IV. Fought the traitor gaurd out of that system and the surrounding ones in the largest campaign in my life, never knew it would be the last with my boys. We were stuck and heavily outnumbered in the ruins of the fifth city for at least four weeks before reinforcements arrived and were able to relieve us. I got my arm hacked off by a traitor officer on their last push to take our position I gutted him before he had the chance to kill me and then when we were making our retreat when reinforcements arrived a frag grenade landed by my command squad and when I went to kick it away it blew up and took my leg with it. Well we came here to Perfection for some rest and recoop time and I was fixed up but left here and deemed unfit for combat by a board of officers."* 

He shook his head sadly, *"Could have stayed with them too if they weren't immediately going to a warzone and not to Cadia to regroup and resupply like normal. The officers at home would have allowed me to stay on like I could have, the other officers of the other regiments with us from other worlds saw me as a threat to their command I guess, they didn't like the fact that I was usually the one to take control when they wouldn't stand up. I shot one for being a coward and I'm sure that had to do with them leaving me here, they were all cowards except two of them, the Catachan Logan Marshal and the Krieg James Gearheart they were the only ones who voted to keep me. Before they left my subordinate and second in command, Jacob Rall and Marshal and Gearheart told me what system they were heading to and once the war was over they were going to head back and pick me up again. That was a little over a year ago and I have been following their progress, they should be back within five years looks like less though since these assholes showed up."* He said pointing at the three tau in the room. *"I realize I haven't told you my name, William Eckman of the Cadian 52nd. You got any good stories, you look like you do."*


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Going to get more food, 'Shiro noted Trois expresion. Clearly she hadent spent time around ratlings...

Makeing his way over to William and Greis, he sat down and waited for a gap in the conversation.

"Colonel, if I may, I have an idea. They want the group to shape up and as far as I can tell your the best chance of that hapening. I've noticed that you have already been talking to Carlos, and obviously for any leader he and Breen will be the largest probloms. If you already have the chatachans loyalty, than it shouldnt be to dificult to have him intimidate Breen into becoming a bit more cooperative with the Tau. He is more than twice Breens size. With a Catachan who everyone will doubtless be greatfull to for shuting up Breen listening to you, you would become the clear leader and 'shaping up the team' might become that much easier."

And then I can get lone crow back. He added mentaly.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss ate methodically throughout the Cadian's speech. 

_Damn, this motherfucker can talk..._

"Names Greiss. Ain't got too many good stories to be honest. Too many good men died around me for the stories to be any good. I achieved the rank of lieutenant before my regiment was disbanded because of too many casualties. Fought the forces of chaos mostly, but scrapped a few times with the orks too." Greiss said as he finished his meal and pulled out a flask. 

He took a short swig before continuing, "Settled here after they discharged me. Was hoping to become a farmer, silly as that sounds. Turns out I'm a shit farmer. This lot showed up so I figured it was about time I got back to what I was good at."

Greiss glared slightly at the ratling as it walked towards him and William. He always tried to be accepting of others, but something about those short little bastards always pissed him off. Greiss took another swig of his flask, before offering it to William and leaning back in his chair, as satisfied as a soldier can really be. He had a full belly, some warm spirits, and a place to sit down. 

_Might as well enjoy it while it lasts._


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William laughed when Griess said he was a shit farmer and took the flask and swallowed quite a lot before giving it back and thanking the soldier. He sat back and looked at the ratling, studying him before saying anything, *"Well we haven't started training yet so if I were you I wouldn't worry about Breen yet. Enjoy your food and drink while you can because I gaurentee by tomorrow you'll be in hell once we start training. Thank you for talking to me and I'll be sure to see what I can do, now go eat before all of the food is gone."*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"So, born and raised as a soldier then, careful you don't let the Cadian find out, you'll never be rid of him."_ Carlo said with a smile before getting to another point. _"That one tau from before that spoke to everyone mentioned a chance to fight orks. What exactly are we going to be doing that you lot can't do without us?"_


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

There was food to be had. All other thoughts were shoved aside in Breen's mind, and he focused in on the one happy bit he'd had in a while. Food, glorious food, marvelous food, wonderful FOOD!


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Speaking up, J'karra responds to Sarah's statemnt before T'roi could, "All who join and work toward the Tau'va may find a place within the Empire, regardless of their past or race." She says looking to T'roi for support.

"Yes, as J'karra put it, the Tau don't care much about your past or what skills you have, they only really care that you join them in woking toward the Greater Good." T'roi says causing her subordinate to frown at her for the continual breach of protocol.

Turning her attention back to Carlo, T'roi smiles vaguely before letting out a deep thoughtful sigh, "I'll keep that in mind... as for the Orks." She paused as she searched her memories for an answer, and found none. "Can't say, I suppose the higher ups beleive the Ork presence here is stronger than it appears and don't want to rush off to anything half cocked." She draws in another breath and lets it out as she continues, "Or it could be that they're too busy fortifying this world for the inevitable Imperial reprisal that's sure to come. Honestly though, I think the Shas'El... er Shas'O and Aun have another campaign already planned and need every able body they can get, Gue'la and Tau." T'roi says with a shrug before noticing the room was getting a little full.

(I know this is a strange question, but do any of you want to see the original RP that I created T'roi for? The GM has managed to keep the game afloat till now but is in need of new blood, as he really only has three players left from the orginal group. So if you're interested give the site a look, if you like what you find then join, it's free, then RTJ. here's a link: http://rpol.net/game.cgi?gi=1856&date=1241313810)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Satisfied with the cadians responce, 'Shiro smiled and said, "Thank you for agreeing with me, I'm sure we al agree that the best aproach is not to piss off the Tau."

With that 'Shiro took the Colonels advice and went to get thirds on the odly filling Tau quisine.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra had remained silent listening to the hostilies. He allowed himself to dose slightly musing on the plight of this group of warriors. 
He emerged from his reverie and found himself listening from his cornor as Willam spoke at length
He felt himself tuning in and out and moved away towards the food where the ratling Breen who had began to attack the food with enthusiasm
He had been impressed with Breen's fiery spirit and he felt curiosity about the ratlings
who before today had merely been a picture in a book.
He tapped on Breen's shoulder with a trembling hand and said in a small voice so that only Breen could hear
"Sir, you show spirit and I have read much of the ratlings. They are expert marksman beyond compare and fierce warriors. You deserve more respect sir, I would not underestimate you. I am short for my kind. They tend to underestimate us until we break their noses. Have you been on many campaigns?"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

La'Dak'e'shi strolled over to griess, and got a little food. "So, do you like it here?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William always thought better when he had a full stomach, not to say that his mind worked slower when he was hungry, no it actually worked harder when it was hungry which usually meant he was out in a battle, but it was when he was sitting and had time to think and food to eat that he could truly think about what was going on in the peoples' minds around him. _So the woman T'roi was born in the Tau empire, huh, no wonder she couldn't sympathize with the rest of us. The bigger Tau male had a thing for the female one and the smaller one had self esteem issues that the one ratling, Breen, most definately didn't have. The other Ratling, Shiro, was obviously trying to attain something it was clear, most likely something taken from him at the time of the invasion and Griess was an old bastard like him but hadn't seen action in five years. As for the other two, Sarah? and Carlo, Sarah was obviously a pirate which meant she cared for no one but herself and Carlo definately had authority problems......great_, thought William, _T'roi was right when she said nobody else would want us, I wouldn't either if I were in their position._ He stared at te Tau as it approached them and sat down asking Griess a question.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

"What's not to like?" Greiss said with a smile, "Ask me that question again once the training starts..."


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen began to try and explain his history within the Imperial Guard to Vastra, but he found it immensely hard to do with the large mouthfuls he was shovelling down his throat. He managed to blurt out, "Well... *unintelligible*-ians don't real-*unintelligble*-nd she had these two HUGE-*unintelligible*-mmisar's name was an odd-*unintelligible*-ounded kinda like ah-sweep-eh when he said it, but I wasn't fooled-*unintelligible*-til we found ourselves stranded on a deserted planet, me and the rest of the 815th Oceanis Regiment-*unintelligble*-which was when I learned how a lasgun could be used as a-*unintelligible*" He cleared his throat here, but didn't let a moment slip by before he plugged another mouthful and a half into his gob, continuing with "-ut then again, I know when enoughs enough," Sillings finished with a wink. After having wasted two whole minutes of good, solid eating by doing not good, unsolid eating, Breen tucked in with a new passion, as a starving man might when confronted with a feast.

Which, in many ways, Breen was!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra found Breen's answer unsatisfactory yet decided not to push the subject as Breen reimmeresed himself in the food. He smiled under his helmet and allowed himself a small laugh as Breen stepped into one of the dishes better to attain the food. 
The laugh was cut short by a spray of vegetable that spattered his armour and he decided to clear the area
"well if you destroy your enemies like you destroy your food. You will prove to be an unstoppable force." he said politely subtly wiping down his armour as he stepped away snatching an apple from the table as he went. He moved gently through the crowd back to his place against the wall and slid down it again, studying his new comrades gently tossing the apple into the air and catching it deftly. 
He heard Greiss's words above the chatter
"Ask me that question again once the training starts..."
He laughed aloud
and muttered to himself
"Fat bastard will be dead when the training starts"


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

With her soldiers fed and the crowd growing thicker by the second, T'roi calls her team together, "On me La'rua." She says loud enough to catch the attention of everyone in the room, but with the Shas'ui guiding their charges none but the intended ten crowd around T'roi at her command, whether they understood it fully or not.

"Ok, tonight is the last chance you'll have to gather your personal effects, put your affairs in order, and say farewell to your loved ones before training truly begins. Come six hundred hours tomorrow however, I want you all rested and ready at the broken statue in the middle of the parade grounds outside. Understood? Good, you're dismissed." She said to the humans and ratlings gathered there before pulling the two tau aside.

"Same location, same time, don't forget your gear and don't be late." T'roi said before sending them on their way as well. "Dismissed."

Standing there as she watches you leave, you all can't help but notice her wicked grin as you go. Something was going to happen tomorrow, something you might not like; hopefully it was something you all could survive.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Yay, training" Sarah groaned to herself, a while ago rigorous exercise wouldn't have been too much of a problem, but lounging around on Perfection hadn't done a great deal of good for her fitness.

"Oh well time to my six pack back" she thought glumly, heading in the direction of the small appartment she kept her stuff in.

"Please oh please don't be rubel, plea...,ah dammit"

Sarah sunk to her knees infront of the massive mound of rubble which her home was a small part of. Only the outdoor punchbag wals all that was left of her belongings.

Scaling the rubble she tried to find anything intact which belongged to her. She picked up a sadly familiar, dusty and broken high heels.

Her search brought up next to nothing, at least her fur hood/cape had been left in a decent state.

She attacked the punch bag, before losing patience and blowing it off its hinges with her las pistol. She decided to try and find one of the others in the group they'd been put in, she needed somewhere to stay.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Who on earth is Marla Silar?]

_"Be seeing you in a few hours ma'am."_ Holden said to T'roi as he left, looking around for that other woman, Sarah. Maybe he's be able to have a little fun with her tonight before Emperor knows what would happen to them tomorrow. _"Could be dead right now, might be dead tomorrow, things just never seem to go right."_ He mumbled to himself while brushing a hand through his short mohawk almost tripping over one of the ratlings on his way out. _"Jeez, get out of the way if your gonna just stand their shorty."_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William made his way to the hospital where he had been stationed when he woke up and appraoched the tau at the front desk asking him about his effects. The Tau had told him what building they had been transfered to and that he could manage a ride for him to get there. Once at the building William thanked the driver and told him to wait and went in to get his things that he was longing for. They were handed to him rolled in his coat with his cap on top and when he got back in the troop carrier he told the pilot to take him back to the square. He then made his way to the building that had once been one of the PDF housing systems for the officers and went inside, astonished it was still intact, and put his things on a table unwrapping them from his coat. 

He cleaned and washed his coat and then spent three hours ironing it getting all of the wrinkles out and then proceeded to work on his officer's cap, gloves and boots. Once they were done he pulled his laspistol out and cleaned that too until it was absolutely spotless and then moved on to his ornate power sword. He was surprised that one of the Tau hadn't taken the sword as some kind of trophy, certainly that was the sort of thing T'roi was in to, why wouldn't others do it also? He spent the most time on this, it was his badge of office, a gift given to him by his Commanding General upon his promotion and something he cherished greatly, and he cleaned it meticulously for what seemed like forever until it was perfect. He put it back in its sheath along with his laspistol and went to sleep for a little while until a Tau woke him up, telling him that they were going to demolish the building. "Damnit...." he muttered as he put on his effects and walked out and back to the square where he found a nice man offering rooms in his house for a small fee. He bought one and went back to sleep in what he was in so when he woke he would be ready.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss returned to the small room he'd rented when he'd come to town to see what all the fuss was about. He sat down heavily on the bed. He looked over his scarred chest and arms and laughed.

"The fuck am I doing here," He said to himself.

_Might as well get started..._

Greiss laid down on the floor and started doing pushups. He felt his muscles protest and smiled.

_You better get used to this boys._

About a half an hour later Greiss gets up and pulls the locked footlocker that came with the room out from under the bed. Unlocking the locker, he kicks it open with his foot. He pulled out his shotgun, chainsword, and combat knife and laid them out on the floor.

Sitting cross-legged on the floor infront of them, Greiss slowly examined their condition. Unsatisfied with their appearance Greiss carefully cleaned the shotgun, before turning to the chainsword and carefully checking its gears and motors. Finally he turned to the knife, giving it a clean spit shine, before returning it to all three to their sheaths, and in turn, the foot locker.

_Ready, just like me._

He got up slowly, and stretched, his body once again protesting against him, before crashing down into his bed, and falling quickly to sleep.

He had a big day ahead of him, and he wanted to make sure he got his sleep in while he could.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Double ninjad!

'Shiro went up to Troi to ask her about efects.

"You made the situation on weapons clear, but when my rifle was confiscated so was a camoflauge cloak, is there chance that that could be returned?"


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen finished off his plate before heading home. Well, to be honest, he finished off his plate, and anyone else's that still had food on it.

Then he headed back for his house. He found that most of his habs in his section of town had been destroyed, including his, but he had moved his things to a much safer place when all this had hit. He trundled off a little farther down the street to his hiding spot. It was an old shelter built underground, sealed away from all the damage. He wound through the broken hallways of the building that was situated over the vault, and finally found the passageway down.

Once inside, he negotiated his way past the wreckage he had hoped wouldn't be there. _Damn VFs musta got here first,_ he thought to himself.

Luckily his locker was intact. He reached inside, and checked everything was still there, which is luckily was. He pulled out his handy throwing utensils, Pookums, his ever trusty sniper rifle, and all the ammunitions he would need for a fairly protracted stakeout.

Once he'd verified that everything was still there, he found his way into one of the rooms that hadn't been damaged much, laid down on the bed, and slept the night away.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(xiawujing, I don't remember oking a las carbine. Please make the neccassary corrections to your post.)

As the others leave and Shiro approaches her, T'roi's mind is else where, so she doesn't notice him until he speaks. "Oh? Is that so? Well then, come tomarrow I'll have your rifle and cammo cloak ready for you. Are there any distinguishing featues I should be aware of so that I pick up the right ones?" T'roi asks stooping to Shiro's level, as should for her own children.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooc: arrr dammit Marla's a character from a game my brother was playing, it was constantly driven into my mind while he played it a very high volume, stupid brain.

Sitting down under a rusted metal shelter, wrapped in her damaged fur coat.

"Well at least it's not raining or too cold tonight, arr damn it's pretty damn cold" she said, failing to cheer herself up.

Sarah blinked sleep from her eyes, she had slept on worse conditions before and had fallen asleep quite quickly, slowly standing up she started to make her way towards the meeting place.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Thank you verry much." Said 'Shiro, "The rifle is an older imperial Long-Las with an obsolete scope, and the cloak is simply a camo cloak, theres really nothing special about it and any other would do just as well." 

Walking away, 'Shiro had a good fealing, not only had he been promised his rifle back, he had proven somthing about the Tau. They changed their mind. His life untill the imperium got back might not be easy, but he would see it was survivable if they floped on somthing like a prisoners weapons that easily.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William awoke some short time after he had fallen asleep and knew he wouldn't be able to get any more shut eye. So, he got up and walked outside and toward the the hell hole that had been the PDF base, thanking the kind man who had given him a room. Once there he walked around for awhile examining the damage that the Tau weapons had done to the buildings that were still standing and marveled at their accuracy. They had taken the planet extremely quickly, in fact William and his men were the only ones that put up a semi-decent fight at all, he spat as he thought about how horrible these troopers were. He had only been on this planet for about a year and a half and had only just begun to be able to turn these men into true soldiers when these xenos bastards attacked and wiped almost all of them out. 

He wished he at least had one squad of his men from the 52nd so they could see how much hard work had to be put in to become a great soldier, and to live at that. The men here were lazy and weak willed from years of peace, not that William didn't like peace, it was good for the masses and public but not for a soldier, his was the life of hell and bullets. He sighed as he longed for the battlefield again and cursed the bastards who had left him here for this worse than death fate, he prayed to the Emperor that Marshal and Stanfil won their damned war and came back to get him as soon as possible. 

He left the piles of rubble that were once the PDF base and made his way to the meeting place, maybe others would be there. As he entered the square that the statue was in he saw the woman, Sarah if he remembered correctly, walking into the square at the same time as him. He fingered the old ivory rosary that he had had since he was a kid in his left hand, the leather of his glove making a weird noise against the cold ivory, and then put it back around his neck and tucked it into his shirt. He made sure quickly that his great coat was buttoned up and that his cap was straight and made his way over to the woman who had apparently not seen him yet. He began to make his way toward her but stopped at the beat up statue and looked up at it, it had been a sign of Imperial power and strength and the Tau had defaced it, he shook his head and knew that they had it coming for them. He walked over to the woman and held out his right hand, both were gloved, *"I believe you were in the meeting today with T'roi? If you don't mind me asking, what are your thoughts on this whole situation?"*


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Startled for a few moments as the post-guardsman walked over to her, she quickly regained her composure.

"Hmm, my thoughts, well it's better to make something of this situation, the Emporer or whatever being that decides fate has put us here etc, at least the Tau keeping us alive is a boon, dying would be such a waste" she spoke, smiling as she perched herself on the statue base.

Looking all around herself at the desturctiob wrekec by the Tau, "Maybe this is the fate of all mankind" she thought out loud.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

"Naw" shouted Breen to the pair as he strode (or rather trundled) through the gates.

"This is the fate of anyone near the Tau Empire until the Warp gets here." he continued as he sat down underneath the statue, slinging Pookums into his lap to start a thorough cleaning.

"Have either of ye, by chance, been on the wrong end of a Chaos incursion?" Sillings asked, squinting up at them against the sunlight.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Walking through the streets, Carlo eventually came to a square with a statue in the middle of it. Even through the darkness of the night he could make out figures, a child and two others maybe? Making his way a little closer, Carlo got a better sight of the lot; one of the shorties, the Cadian from before, and that woman Sarah.

He couldn't make out much of anything they were saying, except for the shorty who was shouting, but for now he would hold back and see what happened. Enjoy the cool night air for a little while. Searching through a pouch in his jacket, Carlo fished out a pack and lit one of the lho sticks within. _"Gonna have to cut back soon, doubt the Cadian won't give me crap for smokin' once tomorrow starts."_ He whispered to himself.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William nodded at the ratling, *"Indeed I have, not more than two years ago. I and my boys of the 52nd got stuck on Gouran IV to try and hold back a chaos incursion, needless to say we were heavily outnumbered for months but still made the traitors pay for every inch they got. That's where I got these," *He said taking the leather glove off of his left hand and showing the metal of the bionic, *"The whole arm was cut off by one of their commanders, killed the bastard myself, but I lost this to a frag." *He then pointed to his left leg that was the metal peg from the knee down and put the glove back on his hand. He stuck his right hand in the right pocket of his greatcoat, pulled out a metal engraved box, it was remarkably undamaged, and pulled out a thick cigar. He knew it was a bad habit but it helped to calm him down, besides they were the best he could get a hold of before he was left on this piss poor planet. He lit it and offered one to Sarah and the ratling Sillings before sighing and looking up at the clouds that moved overhead, *"They'll come, I gaurentee it, these ugly motherfuckers wont know what hit 'em...."* He muttered


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(Kage can i have a combat knife I forgot to add it to my inventory but i want one)

Vastra had very little to do. He had no family on Perfection, no one to go and see and his friends were all in the cadre of Shas'O Astra. He decided to go to the communications room to send a message to his family on Borkan. 

As he entered the fire warrior behind the desk called out to him "Vastra, two messages for you"
He snatched them up and moved against the wall.
He opened the first, and smiled as he saw Altra's seal at the bottom
"Vastra,
Dalkan is dead. Ripped apart by orks. I have applied for your transfer. Before you were transferred you were his second in command and the position is rightfully yours. However division are refusing to have you transferred. That suggests that they have a special purpose for you. This is your chance to prove yourself to the ethereal caste. Do not miss this opportunity. Once this mission is over you will be transferred back to take over the fire warrior squad Da'kelsa. Good luck and may you return safe"

The second letter was short
"I heard of your mission and had to write. I am sorry for what happened between us. I will allways love you we both know we could not be together. The castes would not allow it. However I will always love you, stay safe my cherished one.

Vastra felt his hand shaking and a tear rolled down his cheek. He folded the letter and tucked it in he straightened up moving away. At the desk he whispered to the fire warrior about a kroot enclave in the area. The fire warrior pointed him in a direction and he moved off picking carefully through the rubble towards a small patch of trees. 

Twenty or so kroot lay in the shade of the trees melding into the background. He approached them barking out in their harsh language. The shaper extended a clawed hand and Vastra took it.
5 minutes later he was sitting amongst them laughing at their jokes


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Thanks" Sarah said gratefully as she took the cigar, she hadn't smoked in a long time, but she needed something to lift her spirits, not that it actually did much,but at least she could impress people by blowing rings of smoke.

"I've only ever seen a chaos ship, luckily we never had to fight it, my boss decided to flee the sector when a craft that big joined us in air space, must have been at least as big as a battle barge, but all the spikes and skulls made it look much bigger, not to mention its main guns were bigger than our whole ship" She looked back on those times often, even the glimps of a chaos ship had even her nightmares of the possibilities that ship could cause, she greatly pityed those who actually had to fight them.

She stopped smoking soon after, "Dont want to make getting fit again any harder" she grumbled, remebering why she'd stopped smoking alot in the first place.

Despite the cigar slight hunger pangs were starting to creep back, the cold night having drained Sarah quite a bit.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was snapped back out of his reverie by the sound of a stomach grumbling, he was about to say something to whoever it was when he realized it was his, *"Guess I didn't eat enough yesterday, not like the rest of us had the chance to get a good helping with three of you around." *He said and flashed a smile at Sillings who was intently cleaning his gun. He huffed lightly and puffed some smoke into a shape that looked like the Imperial Aquila and smiled to himself as Sarah's eyes widened slightly at the sight, *"Tanith sergeant taught me that when I and my boys were stuck with them on some death world."*


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

As you gather in the shadow of the demolished statue of some long forgotten Imperial hero, you wait until six hundred hours Imperial time and to your surprise... nothing happens. T'roi does not appear like she indicated she would, nor does her subordinate for that matter, but as you wait there quietly you begin to hear the faint hum of a gravity engine approaching.

To the south west over the building tops and ruins of the garden capital, you notice a single spec on the horizon approaching swiftly. Landing only a few feet away you watch as the rear ramp lowers allowing T'roi to disembark. "Sorry for the wait, had some difficulty finding what I was looking for." Before the question can come to mind, she signals you to follow her to the rear of the Devilfish.

Before you are eight Imperial style ruck sacks, flak vests, helmets, and lasguns, each with the aquila painstakingly removed from it's place leaving it naked to your eyes. "Your equipment, gue'vesa, that and what you carry with you." She stated as she signaled you each to step forward and claim your new gear, before waiting to see your responses.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss had shown up early, as always, his chainsword at his side, his combat knife in his belt, and his shotgun holster slung over his shoulder. He wasn't surprised T'roi was late, he was used to incompetent and insufficient military suppliers.

When she finally did arrive, Greiss stirred from his place at the edge of the street and followed her around to the rear of the devilfish. He saw the equipment and gave a small chuckle.

_Back into the old gear..._

With a shrug, Greiss pulled off his combat vest and put on the flak vest, pulled on his helmet, and slung his lasgun over his shoulder, before holstering his shotgun on his back, and stood there, feeling comfortable in his gear, remembering how it used to feel.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stared at the pile of gear in front of him for a little while studying the equipment. He could use the flakvest, his had apparently been taken from him, and the lasgun too but the helmet he could leave and most of the other shit. He took his cap and greatcoat off followed by his uniform shirt which he had also washed last night leaving only his skin tight undershirt, dogtags and rosary showing. He put the flakvest on and then his uniform shirt, greatcoat, cap and gloves and then took the lasgun and slung it over his shoulder. He smiled to himself, it felt good to have some sort of armor on in a city full of xenos now, plus the old lasgun felt good in his grip. 

He puffed some more smoke from the cigar in his mouth and said, pointing to the Devilfish, *"We riding in that thing? Always wondered what they looked like up close when they hadn't been shelled and bombed out."*


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

peering at the pile of equipment, one thing was on 'Shiros mind. 

"Wheres my rifle Troi?" He asked, on the edge of an acusatory tone.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooc: sorry I'm late posting, someone in my school caught swine flu.

Troi being late felt slightly ironic since hadn't she told them that being late was a punishable offence or something, "Well I guess imperial doctrine isn't any less hypocritical" Sarah pushed the thought to the back of her head at the sight of fresh gear, really the least damaged and degraded part of her gear was the cloak which had a building fall on it.

Taking of her coat and outer shirt she strapped on the flax vest over the top of her sleaveless vest, normally shey may have put on the flax vest underneath her vest, but with male halflings around, no chance.

After putting her shirt back on, she stuffed the coat inside the rucksack before examining the gun, somehow it looked simple and less technological without the imperial sigil covering t main flat section, that and the fact next to pulse weaponry it may as well have been a flash light.

"Good old imperial factory made junk..." she grumbled quietly, though she was quite pleased to feel the familiar las grips between her fingers, the urge to fight on battle returning.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Don't knock 'em off because they aren't cannons and such."_ Carlo said between puffs of a new lho stick. _"Good as a gun, fires even in sand, mud, or water; the ammo can even be recharged with fire. Hell, damned thing can be used as a club or hammer for a while and still shoot. Give me a las over any alien toy any day."_ Rummaging through the ruck sack, he found a flak vest like the rest and put it on over his stained shirt. _*Damn thing barely fits.*_ He though before picking up the helmet and tossing it aside. If the vest barely fit, no way the helmet would. _"And against orks, if your not careful then all the tech in the galaxy won't mean a damn. Heard those things can get back up after taking full clips."_

Slinging the lasgun over his shoulder, Holden couldn't help but feel less equiped without a knife. Emperor alone knows where he had lost his devil during the fighting. _"So T'roi, you got any blades you dare part with?"_ He asked between another puff of the stick.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Walking past William as she steps into the devilfish and pulls out another ruck before passing him once again, she catches his question as she passes. "Not exactly..." She replies as she opens up the ruck only to find herself eye to eye with Shiro.

Smirking, she stands up and looks down at the little ratling before responding to his acusation, "I found your gear Shiro... but I didn't say I'd let you have it just yet did I? Now, if you really want your rifle and cloak I'll give them to you, but only if you're certain you want it right now." She says before Carlo approaches her.

Giving him a sideways grin, T'roi pulls a blade from a sheath tucked away in the small of her back before handing the blade over handle first. "A catachan without his fang is a pathetic beast indeed." She says putting the blade in his hand, but not quite releasing it, "This is a loan only, I expect it back in the shape it is right now. I however expect that you'll have all the chances in the world to find a replacement, or if you're really a catachan, to make a replacement once we get to where we're going. She says with a chuckle before snatching he ruck back up and walking a short distance away.

When she saw everyone else getting their gear on, T'roi pulls out a scavenged uniform before stripping down with her back to the group and dressing, as if she didn't have a care in the world. As soon as she had her uniform on, boots and all however, she rolled her one piece up and tucked it into the ruck before pulling out a helmet and vest and donning them. In a couple minutes, T'roi goes from looking like an overgrown Shas'la to a hardened Imperial sergeant weilding a captured xenos weapon.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Whistling, mostly to himself, at the sight of T'roi, Carlo made his way over to the woman. _"So, you know we Catachans love our blades; betting you know we don't love secrets. That Tau from before mentioned the orks, but we still don't know what we'll be doing; mind shedding some light or still gonna keep us in the dark?"_ He asked, securing the knife onto his belt as he did. *Fragging bastard.* Carlo thought as the weapon cut his arm before being completely secured.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William repressed a smile as he saw what T'roi looked like with the sergeant uniform on, she looked like one of his old sergeants he had had with the 52nd, woman was one hell of a fighter and an even bigger bitch. He walked up the ramp on the back of the Devilfish troop carrier and walked inside, exploring the troop compartment. He wondered at how large it was inside and how comfortable the seats looked, _not like the Imperial versions for sure_, he thought to himself. He explored for a little while before he walked back down the ramp, content with what he had seen, and stood beside T'roi as Carlo asked her a question, *"Indeed, I would also like to know a little more information on the matter." *


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Holding the rifle slightly uneasily, "Never really used a rifle, if a deal turned nasty we needed something quicker on the draw and slightly more accurate, but then my pistol's buried under countless tonnes of rock now" Sarah tried to sound happy, but she had loved her pistol.

Trying on the helmet , which sadly because of the way her hair was done up couldn't fit.

"Hmm die by getting trapped in some bush by my hair, or get killed by a very nasty stray splinter to the head, I think I'll take my chances with the helmet"

Her dark hair fell almost down to her waist as she undid it, waving her head a bit to fully loosen her hair, she the strapped the helmet on.

"Ahhh damn, knowing me I'll still have helmet hair three week from now"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Lone Crow is the only weapon I've ever used for anything other than drills,I'm more familiar with it than a normal patern lasgun. On top of that its more acurate and has longer range. I would prefer to have my rifle over any of these." Said shiro, gesturing at the lasguns.

The truth was the weapon was more than just a better weapon, it had been his way of life ever since he had left the PDF. If it werent for the rifle, he would never have been able to feed himself outside of the citys. A normal lasgun was made for being fired en mass at a mass of enemies, not for hunting. If he hadnt done what he had done he would probably have ended up staying in the PDF, witch would probably have been his death when the Tau came. 

As stupid as the idea seemed even to him he was attached to the weapon, in a way it had saved his life.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC Sorry for the delay IB exams

Vastra felt relaxed as a kroot warrior passed him a strange joint. He coughed a little as his head spun and he caught sight of his watch. He saw the meeting time approach and quickly checked his gear. Suddenly his mind flashed to an incident from six weeks ago....
The carbine spun from his hand and he fell to the floor a gash ripped across his forehead by a tyrnaid claw. A kroot jumped forward his knife rose slashing through the tyranids neck only to double over as another nid ripped a gaping hole in chest. The knife fell to the floor point upwards and he seized it desperately as the tyranids arms moved towards his throat. He desperately slashed and the tyranid fell upon him. A clawed hand cut through his armour and pinned his shoulder to the floor He struggled to get up but the world began to spin. He felt the knife in his hand as the world reeled away into blackness.

He checked his pouch and realised he needed a knife as all his weaponry had been taken when he transferred. He turned to the kroot beside him and urgently explained he needed a knife. The kroot drew a long knife and held it out to him and he took it as the kroot bowed slightly too him.. He extended his hand and pulled him into a hug too show his thanks before sprinting away towards the meeting place.

The devilfish was already their and he cursed. A tau moved to intercept him as he sprinted towards Troi and he realised the idiocy of what he was doing. He laughed praying that Troi hadn't seen him and he placed the knife in the armour on his leg and assured the Tau sentry that he was merely late. He moved off glad the armour hid the red flush and moved up to the devilfish. He heard the weaponry discussion and rolled his eyes. 
"Show offs"
He turned to troi
"Reporting for duty, will we be going soon?"


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greeis attached his helmet strap to his rucksack, he checked it quickly to see if it fit him properly, then shoved it off his head to hand beside his pack. He looked over all the others, in their varying states of combat dress.

Figuring he had a couple minutes, he leaned his lasgun against the wall, pulled out a nice big cigar, and started to smoke it. He was trying to appear calm, but with training clsoe to starting he was as eager as a fresh recruit. He needed the cigar to calm his nerves.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

As Shiro, Carlo, and William alike crowd around her, T'roi smiles as she walks toward the open hatch of the Devilfish, reaches inside and draws out the ratling's treasured weapon before hitting a switch that causes the ramp to close slowly behind her. As she stands there with her back to the ramp, she hands Shiro his rifle before answering the question on everyone's mind.

"Ok, I understand your concerns, but all that I know is this... there are Orks on this planet and command want's them eradicated. Given that we're not over run with them only goes to show that they're not on the offensive. So we have no idea of their actual threat level, that's where we come in." She says noticing Vastra's arrival before giving him a little nod.

"I'm here to train you for a scouting mission deep into the southern Ork held jungles, along with hundreds of other simular scouting teams that will be attempting the same thing in other Ork held regions. But that's only if I'm satisfied with your preformance." T'roi says eyeing everyone there. "The Shas'O and Aun have had previous successes with such intergrated units; they want to know if the same can be done here with the same results. These Orks I suppose are just one test among a dozen they could have come up with to see if we'd work together or tear eachother's throats out. But for now, your mine to train, and training only ends when I say so... for better or worse. Understand?" She asks making eye contact with everyone there.

And so that there was no misunderstanding, T'roi picked up her ruck before signaling the others to do the same. "Secure your gear and form up, I wan't to see you march." She says with a grin as the devilfish lifts up into the sky above you leaving you all on the ground below.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

"So that makes you serg then." Carlo asked with a smile on his face; less a question and really just a statement. _"Your telling it like it is, no lies or tricks. All a Catachan needs, you order it and it'll get done."_ He finished before falling into a parade salute the commissars all but beat into him years ago.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"Sounds like fun."* said William as he crossed his arms and studied the outside of the devilfish. *"What kind of training are you refering to? Physical training, or combat training? Or both? And where will this all be happening?" *He couldn't believe he was about to learn Tau battletactics first hand, when his buddies of the Krieg and Catachans showed up with the Imperial force that was likely to come what he learned now would come in handy.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Calling something training always makes it sound as if what's coming after is much harder, well then still didn't mean this can't all be fun" grinned Sarah, after weeks on a boring aggro planet she really needed to shoot something, blasting the he'll out of the punchbag hadn't let out much stress.

Sitting down on the supisingly comfy chairs, for a milatry craft, she started to think about her old crewmates again."I wonder if any of the others got left behind to, boss wouldn't have missed a couple of assitants and it's the only way anyone else would have survived me thinks, oh well it's better they remain a memory untill I've got enough time on my hands, hmm maybe I'll run into one of them, you never know...."


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen listened to all this going on but kept rummaging through the pile. There was some interesting equipment, but in the end, he settled on one of the more interesting pieces. It was a las carbine, the stock having been shortened and the grips rearranged. Some poor ratling must've had this pulled off his corpse, he thought. But he paid the thought no mind, and stocked himself with everything he could need. He took a combat blade, more like a sword for someone his size, and some extra ammo.

After putting himself together, he joined the others in time to hear the last bit of T'roi's speech.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(I think there might have been a bit of a mix up... T'roi closed the ramp before anyone got on board. We're walking lol, I'll give you some time to edit your posts accordingly.)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Listening quietly to Troi's anouncement, 'Shiro was trobled by somthing.

"100s of other teams? Do they expect most of us to fail?" he said. Their in for a suprise if thats what they expect. He added mentaly as he slid a power pack into his beloved long las.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra formed up without a word. Allowing himself to fall in near the middle of the bunch
He thought back to Astra's letter
"what the hell was he doing here?"
his confusion gave him the sudden urge to laugh yet he supressed it
He would keep his head down train hard and see where the winds took home. 
Hopefully within a fortnight he would be back with Astra leading his brothers too war.
He smiled and began to march in time with the others.
Lethargy no longer filled his limbs, he was fueled by hope.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss sighed deeply.

_Here we go._

He took one last drag on his cigar before clipping the tip and putting it back into his small cigar case.

He didn't have enough left to waste any.

He formed up behind those already in line, his body quickly remembering the discipline he had learned many years ago, prepared to head back to war.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Taking the lead as the column formed, T'roi started down the main road leaving the ruined city, as the devilfish hovered above the rear of the line, just out of sight but always within ear shot.

As the squad moves down the road, they encounter a number of sights, destitute civilians wallowing in their dispair, frightened families seeking shelter in the remains of their apartment complexes, and Tau fire teams and kroot carnivore squads directing civilians around as they attempt to rebuild what they themselves destroyed. A sight familiar, yet so alien to the seasoned guardsmen amongst the group, especially to those who had seen or participated in a great many purges. Perhaps there was light to be seen in an alien empire?

As you come upon the southern gate of the captial city, you look back upon the rows of houses and open gardens, then stare out into the deep ogryn high plains grasses that passed for Perfection's native flora; it served two purposes, hay for live stock and a strong effective fiber for clothing and rope. Those that were native to Perfection would also know the myriad of threats the man height grasses could hide. A test then? Or perhaps a grave mistake on T'roi's part?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Getting into lign near the end of the column, something about columns made Sarah uneasy, to much in unprotected flanks, why couldn't they make roads wider.

Leaving the laboring tau and civilians behind, they approached the grass plain Sarah swung the lasgin into it's strap and drew her pistol, in such cramped conditions as the grassland it payed to have your quickest weapon ready, the lasgun was too ungainly for the enclosed spaces if the plains.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Shiro was glad to be out of the city. As they walked across the grasland, he notcied several small mamals, he would have shot and eaten them not a week ago but alass... Besides, the best game was in the mountains. 

Noticing with anoyance the devilfish hovering just far enoughf away to hide from his attentions untill then, he wondered why it was there.

"Troi, why have a hovercraft folow us? If it can be spared to folow us why dont we ride in it?"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Probably in case some big nasty we can't handle comes our way shorty. Or its to taunt you."_ Carlo called to the ratling over his shoulder, a smile wide on his face.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Carlo answered Shiro's question William added his own answer, *"This is probably a training mission Shiro, the Devilfish is monitering our progress and how well we fair against other teams is my guess. Not the smartest thing going into this tall grass with no auspex or any kind of radar device,"* He was right behind T'roi and leaned in to finish his sentence, *"Or does the Tau command want us to get killed? If this is how we are going to fight the orks then we will definately need more people."* He snorted at the foolishness of this tactic T'roi was using and stood back up to his full hieghth letting his right hand rest on the grip of his laspistol and his left bionic hand on the pommel of his powersword, ready to draw both at a moment's notice.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Greiss was also cautious, his lasgun at the ready, but he couldn't resist taking a jab at the stunty.

"She's not letting you ride 'cause she knows you dont need any practice sitting on your ass."


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen trotted along, two steps to most of their one, muttered at Greiss, "But I LIKE sitting..."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro rolled his eyes and muttered to himself.

"bloody ineficient. Already have an officer with us, why cant she monitor us? Surely they could use it elsewhere..." But kept it low enughf so no one heard. It wasent a hard walk, more than anything it seemed stupid that the craft was there for any reason.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Listening to the complaints and questions of her team, T'roi couldn't help but smile, barely able to contain the laughter that wanted so badly to be freed. Though they were Gue'vesa, they wee Gue'vesa in name only, they had yet to drop their old Imperial ways of thinking, paranoid and distrustful as it was, and until they did so, and proved they were trustable reliable soldiers of the Tau Empire, T'roi was under orders to keep them ignorant of Tau combat strategy.

"Carlo's right, the Devilfsh is there to watch our backs, as well as taunt you... for now." She says giving the Ratling a grin, before looking back forward once again.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra rolled his eyes and unhooked his pulse carbine letting it hang loose at his side
He liked walking but the complaints of the team were beginning to irritate him.
He heard Willam say "are the tau command trying to get us killed" and his patience snapped
"The tau command do not want anyone to die.
Thats why your walking.
You need to be in peak fitness if your to survive against orcs
You are part of the tau empire now and are respected as equals"

He saw a few rolled eyes and he felt anger flare within him. Their smugness and feelings of superiority angered him and his patience snapped
'You think this is just another tau speech preaching equality and fairness."
He laughed bitterly 
Do you think our conquest is so different from yours. I have read of the great crusade where you brought the galaxy under your control. Did you do that passively? I think not!
Galaxies had the choice of becoming part of the empire passively or their systems were taken by force."
"But i do not expect you to feel that way. You were soldiers of the imperial guard, strong and proud. You will never allow yourselves to understand or embrace the greater good not while your pride lasts"
He looked around 
"Thats why we're walking"
he said simply as he felt a small red flush rising over his pale skin as he felt the eyes of the team upon him.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"So, looks like we can all guess why you here then."_ Carlo said with a laugh; knowing full well this lot would be very interesting.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was a hard man, he had been born and raised on a world dedicated completley to the Imperial Guard and the one thing he could not stand above anything else was disrepect and insubordination. He had tried as hard as he could to be respectful to the Tau he met and if that meant he had to keep his mouth shut then so be it, but in the squad that they were in at the moment he had apparently been stripped of his rank and was on an even keel with the others, meaning he didnt have to act like an officer at all times. He could revert back to when he had been a private in the officer academy and the ruthlessness he had used to get to the top.

And unfortunately for the Tau who had just lost his patience he had caused William to lose his, and when that happened the whole line stopped in its tracks. William was the first in line behind T'roi and her partner and he rounded on the Tau as he finished his rant about his perception of equality, his face centimeters from the xenos' helmet, *"Fitness!? Do we really look to you like we need a fragging fitness exame you stupid whelp? I can guarentee you that we have all seen more action in our lives than either you are your Tau friends put together!"* He pointed to the huge scar that crossed his face, by pointing it out it looked ugly and ragged to the others, *"How do you think I attained this? By being unfit? No! I fought an ork Nob with my own sword arm and prevailed! This is a constant reminder to me that I and many of men had come very close to death, so do not presume that we know not how to fight are who we are fighting and that we are unfit to do it! And how dare you think that you can grasp what our Emperor was trying to achieve with the Great Crusade, you talk of our pride yet you have only lived for not even a quarter of my lifetime. How old are you Tau, ten maybe fifteen years of age? I am neigh on fifty and have seen sights that would make your Ethereals weep in horror, so yes I have every right to be proud of my achievements and those of my people! I have gone through inumerable hells and come out in one piece both physically and mentally, so until you prove to me why I should give you respect and embrace the greater good I think I'll do just fine with my old mindset. So far I have treated T'roi and her subordinate with what little bit of respect I could dredge up and I believe I am doing just fine. So the next time one of us asks a question shut your mouth and let your commanding office deal with it."* He straightened back up to this full heighth his fists clenching around his weapons, *"And the next time you attempt to rebuke me or get in my face I will personally see to it that your toungue be cut out and I will burn you myself like the foul xenos you are."* 

He turned his head to look at the stunned T'roi and could tell her subordinate was trying hard not to do something to him and said to T'roi in a low voice so only she could hear,* "Sorry for the outburst m'am but the disrespect he accorded to me and the others was not needed."* He turned back to the Tau and studied his body movements quickly and efficiently, the Tau was full of pride and if William were eventually going to have control of this unit he had to knock the warrior's walls down and then build them up himself. His tirade was well planned becuase he had needed to derade the warrior but it had also come from the heart, William guessed he had more military knowledge stuck in his head than the Tau plus the Tau knew nothing of his home or what he had gone through and therefore could not judge.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Do you want us to get killed? Stop pissing off the ocupation." 'Shiro shot at the Cadian, "Better to be alive and a prisoner than dead." He continued.

Then makeing as if he were walking past, and moveing by William as he did, he muttered softly so only the Cadian could hear. "A dead man cant wait for a reclaimation." 

With that he quickened his pace and moved a bit ahead.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra was by nature a quiet person yet his temper was well known in his old squad. His anger was quick to flare into life but it was only temporary. Willam's retort stung him as it was clear he had missed Vastra's point. They were not really so different.

Vastra felt his temper fading and so he merely drew himself to his full height and moved towards Willam slowly. He became aware of the pulse carbine in his hand and he swung it up watching Willams face twitch slightly before swinging it over his shoulder and clipping it onto his armour. Then he removed his helmet so he could look him in the eye and said carefully
"One. It was not an insult ,merely an observation

Two I have a name, it's Vastra. Use it"
"Three you know nothing of my past, so whelp I may be, but do not treat me like some child that emerged into the battlefield one day and thinks he can fight, because he shot his first genestealer.
Four I do not ask for your respect, for I know I will not get it. I am just fed up of your smug superiority and your cheap jokes. You are not an officer now, we are equals and so I will talk to you as an equal. 
Finally. I am sure you are a fine warrior yet it is not only your wisdom that grows when as the years advance, but also the size of your stomach."

He stood their in front of Willam waiting for the inevitable retort. He allowed his hand to hang limply by his side yet his fingers twitched ready to seize the knife hidden under his leg armour. He looked at Troi.
Her face was unreadable
_"Great way to make an impression Vastra. Way to earn that promotion." he laughed internally at the sarcasm evident in his thoughts_


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(3 Corrections: T'roi's subordinate is in the Devilfish, please don't post another character's response unless you've spoken with their owner, and use italics or aposthraphes for internal dialogue, _'Like this...'_)

Stepping forward T'roi put herself between the William and Vastra before starring down the Shas'la, her outer appearance showing annoyance, while her eyes betrayed the shame and embarrasment she felt; leaning forward T'roi whispers into the young Tau's ear, "Draw that blade again against another comrade and I'll gut you with it myself. Are we understood? Good... put it away." She says before turning around and quietly pulls William aside to speak with him in private. 

"Tell me William, when you were an officer what would you have done in my place just now? Watching two of your soldiers squabbling like saal, like children, while they were marching in file through terrain such as this?" She asked, standing there with her arms cradling her weapon, waiting for his response.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William spat on the ground before answering T'roi's question, *"There are two ways I would have handled the situation in conjunction with each other. The one responsible for the disrespect," *He nodded at Vastra, *"Vastra, I would have had a talking to later on in a private room along with the one who stepped up to the challenge, me. Afterwords I would make them work together until they got over their petty differences." *


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Watching William spit T'roi looks up at the older taller Cadian and speaks,"Don't do that ever again, not while you're standing near me, and thank you for your suggestion." She says before calling over her shoulder to Vastra.

"Vastra, front and center shas'la!" When he arrived, and stood more or less next to William, T'roi looked them both over before speaking to them together. "You two are on forward recon together from now on until I decide otherwise. You can begin right now by finding us a trail through this grass." She said looking them over once again, "Comments, complaints?" She said waiting for a response.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As T'roi called the smaller firewarrior over, Carlo could only roll his eyes. He couldn't hear what she was saying, but he could only guess that the Cadian was getting T'roi to do something stupid and get his own ass off the hook.

_"Man, the target boys would have been giving lashings for sure for that outburst. Guess Cadians are softer than they really make out to be."_ He mumbled to himself, fidgiting with the power setting of his gun. Single shot at a higher output was a little better than burst with a low power if orks could be about.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William nodded his head at T'roi, *"None at all m'am."* He turned toward Vastra, *"Let's go."* He drew his powersword and laspistol and began to make his way forward into the tall grass.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooc: Ahhh damn I did post earlier but it must have failed

Shaking he head as the others shouted, if anything not they were an even clearer target for the beasts of the plains.

As Troi spoke to the cadians she couldn't think "Suck ups, he and I'm meant to be the selfish one"

The Tau semmed to be worried about what Troi thought of him to, caring what others thought of you was not in Sarah's nature, it seemed pointless.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra heard Vilhelm accuse him of disrespect and his confusion reached a new level. He shook his head slightly attempting to understand how he had disrespected Willam as he heard Troi announce their punishment. 
"Forward recon". Vastra had to stop himself smiling. He liked forward recon.
Comments and complaints?"
Vastra had a few of both yet he saw no point in expounding upon them. It was evident that in Troi's unit opinions were not welcome. Thus he merely met her gaze with eyes that betrayed no emotion
"You are my commanding officer. I must obey"
He liked that answer, respectful enough to exempt himself from rebuke but non committal.
He moved off into the grass carbine held ready, following Willam's path. He carefully closed the vox and waited till they were out of earshot of Troi

" You know as well as I do that Troi is making us do this together because she thinks we will squabble like children. I dont want to give her the satisfaction. So lets forget out differences and get on with the job. Which way do u think is best?"
He extended a hand only half expecting the guardsman to shake it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stopped and looked at Vastra's extended hand, he holstered his laspistol and gripped it with his, *"Indeed, let's get this done."* was all he said before moving off again into the tall grass, all of his senses pealed for any sign of danger.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Watching the pair dissapear into the tall grass, T'roi motions for the squad to hold ground and prepare a defensive circle, just in case.

As the two of you, William and Vastra, move together through the thick overgrowth, you come across the partially rotten carcass of one of Perfection's largest predators. The large flightless bird lays there as a myriad of insects claim dominance over it's remains, it's large taloned claws gripping something metallic.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(can anyone else see it?)


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(No, just our scouts.)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William held his hand up indicating for Vastra to stop. He crouched and holstered his powersword and laspistol and brought his lasgun around, apparently when the beast had fallen it had taken much of the grass around it with it making a little clearing, he and Vastra were right outside this clearing, hiding in plain sight. He turned to Vastra and whispered, *"Scan the area with your helmet's sensors and see if you can pick anything up. If we don't find anything within one hundred and fifty yards you can vox T'roi and tell her what we found and I'll go grab whatever that thing is holding, but keep your eyes sharp."* As he waited for Vastra to vox T'roi he kept his lasgun ready and scanned the clearing and the grass around it with his eyes, ready for anything.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: I dont know what you want to do so im leaving my post open) 
Vastra was fixated by the metallic object in the beasts claws. He scanned the area with his helmet sensors and relayed the information to Troi. 
He stooped and moved his hand forward towards the metallic object. He felt himself loosing focus upon reality yet his hand continued to move. His fingers were inches from the object when...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(Ok, no problem there.)

The scan revealed nothing, either meaning it wasm't able to penetrate the biomatter of the tall thick grass, or that there was nothing around for a good hundred meters or so. However, as soon as you reach out to touch the item, T'roi's voice comes in over the vox.

"Don't touch anything, we'll be right there." Giving her squad the signal to follow, T'roi disapears into the tall grass only to reappear a moment or two later behind Vastra, as if by magic.

"Seen anything like it before La'William?" She asks, giving him the honorific of a warrior, perhaps as a test, a joke, or a show of growing respect.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William shook his head at T'roi's question, *"I can't get a good look at it but my instinct is telling me that something's not right here, maybe the orks have decided that they want more territory."*


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Vastra allowed his thoughts to flow. He knew that this may be the time in which he could earn his pomotion
"This bird is apparantly not an aerial predator. I heard from the kroot forces that this is the top predator in the area. I also know that the kroot are shooting them, apparently their nutritious, however the kroot would not leave the carcass. This suggests she was lilled for no real reason. Can anyone see a bullet wound?"
"If so we can tell if the attacker was kroot or ork. However i suggest that we get on our guard especially if William thinks the orks may be searching for more territory."
"sir" he added as an after thought


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Somethin' just doesn't feel completely right; not like them orks to lie in wait or anything."_ Carlo said before spitting a wad of something on the ground, gripping his lasgun tight. _"I mean, I only ever saw them once before, big uglies, but all they ever liked to do was charge at every possible moment."_ He mumbled to himself, hoping the Cadian and the other tau would be back soon.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Peering at what everyone was talking about (although he could guess from the smell what it was) 'Shiro felt a twinge in his gut. the thing was half decayed and not at all pretty to look at. He got ahold of himself and thaught.

"From what little I do know about orks, they prefer to fight in close combat. That would sugest either that it wasn't them (as it is an arial predator), a theory suported by the scan. The other posability is that they are acting abnormaly. If they are acting abnormaly, that it is posible that they did set a trap, and however unlikely this is we should be prepared for one." said shiro quietly, in case orks were listening.

It occured to him that this particular predator would have been dificult for a single ork to kill, or for that matter to have died to a single shot from one of the kroots weapons. Both theorys seemed unlikely to him, but he had no alternatives. 

Still it never hurt to be carefull.

At that thaught, he spoke to troi directly;

"As a respectfull sugestion to you, we should staggar ourselves to decreese the chances of the full unit being wiped out by a single trap. We should also keep comunication to a minimum, and stay off of any roads in case they are waiting in an ambush position..." "sir." he aded as an afterthaught.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Keep in mind everyone, Kage told us it was a flightless bird, so whats with the constant mentioning of it being shot out of the air? People just glossing over updates regardless of how long or short they may be?)

Carlo couldn't help but snicker at the Shiro's comment; _"orks setting a trap, come on shorty. That's as likely as you running around a planet in one go."_


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Well...we could try flipping it to check for gun wounds, but then it might fall apart"Sarahwas determinedto add something, even if it wasn't a lot.

Drawing her pistol she tried to make out tracksor signs of movment amongst the grass

Ooc: sorry for shortness and lateness, been rivising like hell.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

"Well... it could be one of two things, eh?"Breen started in.

"The average Ork'll come chargin' at ye, hollerin' the whole way... But it could be either their Kommandos, or their Stormboyz. Word has it that they're rather orderly in comparison... But maybe it was one of their Gretchin,"and at this he laughed, "sharpshooters...."

He then couldn't talk anymore as he had to stop himself from chuckling.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: Oh dam, thanks Darkreever, I read the privious posts wrong, my bad.)

At a strange look from the Tau 'Shiro stoped. Then Carlo leaned over to him and muttered.

"_They said it _wasent _an arial predator_."

'Shrio grew red, and turned back to the bird, witch had obviously useless wings.

"Ahh. Right. Well, its clearly not an arial predator, so Its posible the orks killed it and left it here, perhaps we should search for tracks? But like Breen said, it could still be an ambush - although any ambush worth its efort would have occured by now."


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"Ok Sarah, your suggestion, your job, hop to it..." T'roi said pointing to the oversized bird, easily the height of a sentinel and surely the same weight, if not more. Obviously it was a jest, unless the gue'vesa'ui thought one woman, let alone the whole squad could do more than get themselves filthy trying to move the giant flightless bird.

As soon as she was certain that her squad understood her statment was meant as a joke she motioned for the group to fan out. "Spread out, I'm going to try and retreive whatever that is, and I don't want anyone else getting blown up should this turn out to be a bomb." T'roi said grimmly, allowing a few moments for the squad to scatter before sawing open the large predator's claw to retreive the item that it held in a death grip.

When the device didn't explode, T'roi called out what it was, "Some type of helmet... Eldar I think..." She said as she waited for the squad to regroup.

(Sorry for the wait, finally back in the states and still don't have a proper net connection, so bear with me.)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: lol. Rocking it DOW style :biggrin: )

'Shiro shuddered. He'd heard stories about the Eldar. From what he had heard their technology made the Tau look like orks, their ambushes were silent, and their psykers were reputed to be able to slay whole citys on a whim. There was probably some exageration here, but none the less...

"We should definately try to avoid ambush." He said in a low voice looking around warily.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen finally laughed out loud when he saw 'Shiro's shudder at the mention of Eldar.

"I don' see any reason for ye to be scared of the Eldar. I mean, this Okstrich looking thing could take one down! How dangerous could they actually be?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: i will be posting when i can guys my internet is in bad shape at the moment. if i am gone for a long period of time i have asked darkreever to take command of my character.

William grunted his disappointment, great now there were Eldar here too, just what he wanted. He had only fought those ancient witches on one occasion and it was one hell of a battle, their aspect warriors were amaing foes. He decided to speak up, *"M'am if it is an Eldar helmet than I suggest we move out, there could possibly be rangers in the area and I highly doubt they wouldn't have noticed us by now." *


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

At Breens remark 'Shiro shot him an Icy glare.

"With the information available to me its logical to be afraid, I've no experience with them so I'm forced to fall back on what I've heard about them. Although I'm sure that a good deal of it is superstion, what I have heard makes an encounter with them sound none to apealing."

Turning when William spoke, 'Shiro watched Troi to see how she would react, he was currious as to how she would direct them. He certainly hoped that they didnt walk headling into an eldar ambush.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Holden nudged Breen, more like a shove though, before whispering to him. "If these so called Eldar are here, then you might want to shut the frag up shorty, orks could probably sneak up on them better than us with you always shouting."

Looking back at T'roi, Holden had to ask; _"So what are our orders sarge?"_


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Breen turned and glared at Holden.

"Don't shove me, will yer?"


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

"We move on, double the pace and put as much distance between ourselves and this place. T'roi replies before moving around the carcass and the helmet it held, "Fan out but keep visual with the person next to you on your left and your right." She says before pushing through the tall grass once again with her team in tow.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Rolling his eyes as Breen shouted some more, Carlo made to follow after T'roi. Positioning himself on the far flank with the other woman, Sarah, to watch his ass in case something happened. Pushing through the tall grass, Carlo could literally see next to nothing below his waste, might as well be walking in water. _"Just hope we don't lose the shorties in all this."_


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

'Shiro smiled. He aprooved of the tactic, and it gave him an excuse to stay hidden. Pulling up the hood of his cloak, he moved ahead keeping low and scanning the area for potential ambushes.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William took up the position in the front on T'roi's left, he hated being in the middle of a group it made him feel like he was closed in with nowhere to go. He kept his eyes peeled and moved as quietly as was possible with his metal leg, which was surprisingly quiet. He hadn't been in a situation like this for a long time and he looked behind him quickly for Vastra, they were supposed to stick close per sergeant's orders and William could think of no one better other than maybe the Catachan to back him up then the Tau with his helmet's advanced systems.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

(Will post tomarrow, if there's anyone who hasn't gotten in their post yet, please do so immediately.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

vastra filed in on willams left and saw him glance over both shoulders looking for something. His eyes fixed upon Vastra and his mouth twitched, was it appreciation or contempt or some other human emotion. He moved forward straining his eyes. The helmet sensors picked up....


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

As the squad advanced through the head height grass, they eventually leave the maze of weeds behind as they walk into an open savahna with short trees dotting the horizon, and great ammounts of wild life fleeig in which ever direction.

"Keep alert, I don't want something sneaking up on us, let it be eldar or some other indigenous predator." T'roi commanded as she motioned for the squad to spread out even further as they advanced. In the distance, a rather large ape watches from a perch in a tree.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William relished the chance to fight the Eldar, he had done so on one occassion and the battle had pushed him and his men to their limits but they had prevailed in the Emperor's holy name, *"Watch that ape,"* he told Vastra, *"Those things are fast as shit and will tear you in half."* Now that they were out in the open it would be easier to spot someone trying to attack them but they were also sitting ducks, even if they were spread out. He took the rosary around his neck and kissed the small effigy of the Emperor and said a small silent prayer.


----------

